# Just got a new cat



## Infamousd23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi, I'm Dan. A few weeks ago i lost my 16 year old cat. While I can't say I am fully over that loss, I figured it would be best to get a new cat... so last week I was fortunate enough to run into "nameless kitty" (reportedly a Birman). It has been years since I had a young cat, but I am impressed how much personality she is showing even after being dumped in the pound suddenly last month. She is much different than any cat I have ever had, but she is shaping up to be a heck of a roomie. Now if I can only figure out a name for her...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm so sorry about your other kitty.

Your new girl is gorgeous. Not a Birman, though (they have white feet, second from the left in my signature). Maybe Balinese?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi and Welcome! Gorgeous Cat!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

It looks, though, that you've got a new, beautiful companion - just needs a name now! Do you have any in mind?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm am terribly sorry for your loss of your senior cat. I'm sure you had a wonderful life together. 

I love the name game thing!! How about Bali, or Bella, or Neisie (all takes on Balinese).


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your 16 year old kitty. I hope your new kitty can help heal your heart in time. I do think it helps when you have a loss to get another cat, not because you are trying to replace them, but just like I said, to help heal your heart. 

I am the worst at naming cats. It takes me forever, because I always try to come up with a name that fits the personality. Then my kids, who are teens and adults, end up naming them. I did recently take in a stray though, and came up with the name Pippa, all by myself (well yeah, it was after Pippa Middleton but I've never met a cat named Pippa so I thought it was original  ) I'd say let her have a week or so and maybe something will jump out at you. She is very beautiful, so she looks like she should have a beautiful, elegant, feminine name. She is just gorgeous. Welcome to the forum


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Im sorry for your loss 

Such a pretty kitty! Looks more siamese-ish o.o long haired siamese? XD who knows? 

Lolz she looks like a Sasha to me xD


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

The pic is labeled 'Lil Cocoa'. I like that name.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I like *Bella* or *Coco*.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beauty you have there! I vote for Princess, she looks like one.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

She does look like a Sasha BrittyBear, I like that one too!

Or how about Java or Latte? I'm just going with the coffee/creamy type name because of her color. You could always go with Cappucino, but it might be a bit long lol.


----------



## Infamousd23 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the words of welcome everyone. I realize that Birmans should have white feet, and have heard from some that they don't have to have white paws, others say they do. Regardless, this is a pretty cool ball of fuzz - I have considered that she could be Balinese, but she doesn't seem too hyper, and is rather quiet (she just chirps and has a soft meow). I really don't know anything about Balinese cats though. 
Names I am considering: Cocoa, Mocha, Cyd, Bonkers the Cat, Kate or Banzai


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Mocha is a cute name ^_^ so is Cocoa!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I like Cyd too.  (after Cyd Charisse? kitty does have that dancer's body, after all )


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I named Zenobi (RI P) after Queen Zenobia of Palmyra by dropping the last vowel. I thought maybe you could search for a royal name and do something similar.

Somebody suggested cappucino. Shorten that, modify it, and you could get "Chino".

My sympathy over the loss of your cat. Losing Zenobi was one of the hardest moments of my life. I now have a large photo of her as background for my desktop.


----------

